# Uber Audio disappears!



## harvcel (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone having audio problems with the Uber app? When I first go on line the audio is fine. But in just a few seconds, the audio goes so low I can barely hear it when I'm not driving anywhere. When driving, I can't hear it at all. All the notification settings are "on", and my phone volume is turned up. It started few weeks after I started using the iPhone 8+. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. I can run it through Bluetooth, but when I do, the audio is audible, but with terrible quality. The Lyft app has not given me any problems. Desperately looking for answers. Thanks!


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

For my Android, FWIW, I have to manually disconnect my px from my car's Bluetooth in order for Uber to make any sounds - very annoying bug!


----------



## Jat1285 (Feb 19, 2020)

harvcel said:


> Anyone having audio problems with the Uber app? When I first go on line the audio is fine. But in just a few seconds, the audio goes so low I can barely hear it when I'm not driving anywhere. When driving, I can't hear it at all. All the notification settings are "on", and my phone volume is turned up. It started few weeks after I started using the iPhone 8+. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. I can run it through Bluetooth, but when I do, the audio is audible, but with terrible quality. The Lyft app has not given me any problems. Desperately looking for answers. Thanks!


yes it is a bug. I have the same issue with iPhone. The only Way to get to get audio back is to kill the app and restart it. When you do restart it, you will notice the volume scroll bar will jump from 0 to what you have your volume set to. It is like the app is setting the volume to 0.
It seems connected to getting a notification while using the app, it confuses the app and changes the volume to off.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Yup...same problem on my iPhone XR. I have to restart the app all the time to get the audio back. I’ve missed numerous notifications because of it.

Another bug I’ve recently noticed is that if the Uber app isn’t the current app, when I get a notification from Uber, then tap the notification, it acts as though I have declined the ride. This has happened a few times. 

My AR has taken a slight hit because of these bugs.

I can’t help but wonder if these are intentional bugs in an effort to get us to use the new Auto Accept functionality....which I have done as result of these bugs...


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

yes iphone 8plus


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

iPhone X and I have to restart the app all the time now. I missed a freeway exit recently and got a 1-star. Pax obviously thought I was running up the meter.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have the same problem with the I phone 11


----------



## ProChauffeur (Feb 3, 2020)

I've been experiencing this problem for the last 2-3 weeks. Make sure to keep that phone in front of your eyes at all time otherwise you'll be missing out on $$$. &#129299; According to the staff at the local Uber Greenlight Hub it's a known problem.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes I have this too on the iPhone. ffs all I’ve heard since it started is that it’s a known problem. Why’s it taking so long to fix?!


----------



## UberDan2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Same here. I don’t know why it takes Uber days and days (weeks) to fix this.

Anybody out there Uber? Don’t let the programmers go home until they fix whatever they broke.

lyft still works fine. (Just saying).


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I have an iPhone 7 with the same problem. I suspect this so-called issue is intentional. It’s forcing drivers to keep their eyes glued to the app at all times so they can’t do other tasks while waiting for a ping. Not holding my breath while waiting for a fix but this is a serious problem as I can’t hear the navigation, either.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have this same problem.
In my case, I finally figured out that my app is using the front speaker (the one you use when talking on the phone). So the volume is REALLY low... so annoying...


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

When I first started about two years ago, this issue was present. Then, they fixed it. Not sure how.

In January, it started again. It was after an update to the app, so we know they broke something.

I use a BT earpiece, I don’t like my riders hearing directions and whatnot. Anytime the app makes a noise (getting a ping, message from rider, going on or offline) it jacks up my BT, making it loud as hell, lots of static, or low as hell. I have to close the app and open it again, each time. It’s a pain in the ass. And if the pax sees it, some of them ask what your doing, thinking you’re doing some voodoo magic to jack them for money.


----------



## Benny J (Aug 9, 2017)

Same issue here which only started a few weeks ago after an update. It had been working relatively issue-free since they rolled out the new driver app. Now as soon as it links up to my car’s Bluetooth it sh!ts itself. Normal phone sounds which are configured to play through my iPhone 8’s speaker even when connected to bluetoooth, play instead through my car’s audio, but not in the way they’re supposed to play. My car’s stereo now thinks that any sound from my phone is an incoming call which causes all sorts of other gremlins.

My car is a 2016 Ford Focus running Sync 2 stereo for anyone else with a similar issue.

Also, FWIW, I’ve been through the entire process of restoring my iPhone’s OS, setting up as a new phone and re-downloading the driver app anew, which was all for nothing.

I also run Ola and Bolt in parallel, so I wasn’t sure tHe Uber app was the culprit, but after seeing this thread, it seems more likely to be the issue.


----------



## Jay White (Feb 24, 2020)

harvcel said:


> Anyone having audio problems with the Uber app? When I first go on line the audio is fine. But in just a few seconds, the audio goes so low I can barely hear it when I'm not driving anywhere. When driving, I can't hear it at all. All the notification settings are "on", and my phone volume is turned up. It started few weeks after I started using the iPhone 8+. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. I can run it through Bluetooth, but when I do, the audio is audible, but with terrible quality. The Lyft app has not given me any problems. Desperately looking for answers. Thanks!


I had exactly the same problem. I solved it by updating my IOS system (iPhone 7) and the app, but it happens again like 3 days later. Therefore, I brought a new phone (iPhone X) and this problem never happen again.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jay White said:


> I had exactly the same problem. I solved it by updating my IOS system (iPhone 7) and the app, but it happens again like 3 days later. Therefore, I brought a new phone (iPhone X) and this problem never happen again.


I have the iPhone X and the Uber voice goes off constantly and I have to restart the app


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

iPhone 11 Pro Max with the same issue, thinks the Uber app is making a phone call and routes the sound all goofy, I’m thinking of trying to restore my phone, anyone else try that fix yet?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

When I first started doing Uber/Lyft, I had an iPhone 6-plus. Volume was low to absent. Tried a lot of things. Finally unplugged my phone cable from the car's USB port, bought a car charger that plugged into the cigarette lighter, and plugged the cable into that just to keep the phone battery charged as I drove ridesharing.

Presto, the volume came back and I've lived happily ever after.

A year-old thread on the same subject (I think):
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-sound-in-the-app.291763/


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Might be a software issue, the same thing happened to me with Waze recently, I went away from the Waze screen and when I came back I couldn't hear Cookie Monster anymore


----------

